# Going to the Nationals



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Making the big jump this year, gonna go and get my three, and try and score above 320. LOL

I would really like to get somewhere around 350, but we will see.

Mondio2010.com is the link to the nationals.... I think.

Tim Bartlett is one of the decoys, with Jeremy Norton, and Dennis Bilik.

Been trying to get Lisa Geller with Mongoose to show up.

There are about 900 level ones competing.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Good luck..........


----------



## Dana McMahan (Apr 5, 2006)

The choice of dates sucks... this is the same weekend as the USA SW Regional SchH Championships and they are going to be less than 20 minutes from each other. Would love to see some Mondioring.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I don't like it, as the people in the northern states are kinda screwed as well, being as they are still under a blanket of snow. (Geller LOL )

Hard to get in the training you need when it is still minus a million up there. LOL

Seriously, I have no idea why it is in the spring.


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

Break a leg big guy.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Good luck dude!


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

I saw there is a ton of MR1's. That is great.
Looks like MR is becoming more and more popular.

Good luck Jeff and to everyone else who is competing.

Julie


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

Good luck Jeff!


----------



## Chad Byerly (Jun 24, 2008)

Yo Buko, I heard Jeff's doing a prancy march with you now when heeling. 
I know you've worked hard to shape this, rewarding him with big splats into decoys.

Good luck at Nationals!

(also I hope it's a great event for all the other teams and decoys and everyone)


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Jeff, best of luck! Hopefully I'll get to see the 3's on Sunday. 

Can you put a bug in Ann's ear about updating the MR website for the results page?! Nothing since Oct '09.


----------



## James Lechernich (Oct 20, 2009)

Since he'll be reprensenting the WDF in some small way, I think Jeff's trial attire should be chosen by us...even the new kids like me! I vote for a spray tan, bermuda shorts, and rainbow streaks through those luscious locks. Sort of like this, only different:

























btw, Good Luck!!


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

James Lechernich said:


> Since he'll be reprensenting the WDF in some small way, I think Jeff's trial attire should be chosen by us...even the new kids like me! I vote for a spray tan, bermuda shorts, and rainbow streaks through those luscious locks. Sort of like this, only different:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll second that vote ;-)~ Good one James!! Let's hope that he doesn't get mistaken for a decoy by his own dog!!


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Get er done Jeff, good luck on the 3


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I know you train hard so I won't wish you luck. No room for luck when you train for 320 or better. I only wish that nothing crazy happens, you know how that is.


----------



## Ted Efthymiadis (Apr 3, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Making the big jump this year, gonna go and get my three, and try and score above 320. LOL
> 
> I would really like to get somewhere around 350, but we will see.
> 
> ...


And by 900 you mean 27?
Just checking.


----------



## hillel schwartzman (Nov 9, 2008)

GOOD luck and may the Mondio gods be w/ you :grin:


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

Have fun Jeff!! I hope that everything goes as you wish it too!!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Candy Eggert said:


> I'll second that vote ;-)~ Good one James!! Let's hope that he doesn't get mistaken for a decoy by his own dog!!


Does anyone know if innocent spectators are supposed to dress like that too? :lol:


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Does anyone know if innocent bystanders (spectators) have to dress like that too?


At a Mondio trial?! I'm going out on a limb here and say not unless you want to be the Pinata de jour :lol:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Candy Eggert said:


> At a Mondio trial?! I'm going out on a limb here and say not unless you want to be the Pinata de jour :lol:



And anyway, I think I heard the theme is "military." That other outfit would stick out. :lol:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> And anyway, I think I heard the theme is "military." That other outfit would stick out. :lol:


Don't ask, don't tell!


----------



## Craig Wood (Dec 9, 2008)

Courtney Guthrie said:


> Have fun Jeff!! I hope that everything goes as you wish it too!!


Jeff
I agree with Courtney.
First have fun everything else will fall into place.
Craig


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

The last time I had fun with dog training or anything involving dogs was watching Chris's Dutchie bonk his 18 year old decoys with their little dress suits on.

I saw that and was ready to move to Jersey and call this sport shit a day.

I enjoy watching dogs progress, I enjoy it when my dog gets full points on the defense of handler in his two when weeks before he lost his mind, I enjoyed going to see you and Rick and Jimmie and all the guys out there in PA, but fun ??

At one time this was fun, but this road to Buko's three has been a huge pain in my ass. I have had to eat tons of shit, listen to people talk bad about my dog to my face, gotten backstabbed by people I thought were friends, and quite honestly I have found no fun in training my dog, ALL the decoys that worked my dog, or dealing with the general shitty shallow follow along blindly people that I have had to deal with in this journey.

If it were not for the fact that I really believe that Buko totally deserves his three, and his chance to win the nationals, I would have called it a day long ago.

I was a Marine, and follow the one thing that I learned there that I thought was valuable. Don't ever quit.

However on a lighter note, It would be nice to win. If MY dog shows up, and not that devil, it will be a good day, regardless of if he wins or not.

I am looking forward to it.


----------



## Craig Wood (Dec 9, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> T
> 
> At one time this was fun, but this road to Buko's three has been a huge pain in my ass. I have had to eat tons of shit, listen to people talk bad about my dog to my face, gotten backstabbed by people I thought were friends, and quite honestly I have found no fun in training my dog, ALL the decoys that worked my dog, or dealing with the general shitty shallow follow along blindly people that I have had to deal with in this journey.
> 
> ...


Any day you can move someone from the friend list to the known backstabber list is a good day...... sad but good

Know this..... 
I am not alone in saying the thought of you and Buko getting your III is a source of great enjoyment and the thought of you guys winning is not on the lighter side but indeed some heavy shit!!!


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Good Luck. =D> We'll be there watching from the sidelines for now.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

They selected the decoys already? Was there a selection process?


----------



## Tim Bartlett (May 21, 2007)

Timothy Stacy said:


> They selected the decoys already? Was there a selection process?



Deadline was set to receive all request in January. All that entered were sent to the decoy committee and they selected the best 3. They look at what level each decoy is certified at, number of trials done throughout the year and rating the decoys received at each trial they did. Unfortunately this year we needed 3 decoys and only 4 people put in their package. This made the job easier for the committee.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Good luck and I hope dogzilla cooperates with your plans. You know he could care less what he "deserves" as long as he gets to bite the crap out of some decoys.


----------



## Lisa Geller (Mar 29, 2007)

\\/ best of luck...
and UGH -- I can't believe you talked me into this...:???:


----------



## Tim Bartlett (May 21, 2007)

Looking forward to seeing the Goose again. It might be a Loups du Soleil sweep


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> The last time I had fun with dog training or anything involving dogs was watching Chris's Dutchie bonk his 18 year old decoys with their little dress suits on.
> 
> I saw that and was ready to move to Jersey and call this sport shit a day.
> 
> ...


Jeff and I have had our spats.....But all in all, I am pulling for you and Buko. To watch the last year or so of Buko and you go through the challenges you have, I can relate. I am in the same boat, I own a dog who has all the talent to do great things but we too have struggled to gain our three. Sometimes just pure bad luck, sometimes lack of talent on my end. But in the end, I sincerely hope you and Buko get your title, and show well at your nationals. You may have strong opinions, but you have an equally strong work ethic. Which I admire. So, knocke em dead.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Ditto. Keepin my fingers crossed for ya. I just told Lynda, that's how I feel about AKC A Course--I'm gonna finish is out if it kills me. Just can't quit even though I really hate the course. I could train dogs forever. I have to make myself trial.


Terrasita


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Julie Blanding said:


> I saw there is a ton of MR1's. That is great.
> Looks like MR is becoming more and more popular.
> *
> Good luck Jeff and to everyone else who is competing.*
> ...



From me too. Gettin' close! 

=D> =D> =D>


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Well, the "B" monster and I have been training training training to the point where I come home, and get bit by Soda, because she is sick of not getting to go. Esko just claws my back, the little dick. Junior Mint doesn't care, he just wants to jump on me and get squished. He is very very weird.

I am pretty much ready, and the dog is working really smooth. We will see come game time, as he has ****ed me in my ear socket how many times ??

It is gonna be fun, I actually went out and bought some stupid military stuff so I can at least sorta look like I give a shit about the theme.


----------



## melissa mims (Jul 12, 2006)

Rambo? "He drew first blood." lol

Taking off the leash and collar and walking the line takes guts. 

Best of luck to everyone who is competing!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

It takes guts ?? Since when ?? Trialing is the (until Buko) fun part. : )

You are coming with Geller aren't you ??


----------



## melissa mims (Jul 12, 2006)

Yeah, cause then one has to back up any ideals with reality. Reality is...messy, as my dog showed me the last trial.
I love to trial, too. It gives me ideas for training. Can't wait for the season to start in the Midwest.
Lisa comes in the day before me.

I think the 3's are going to be a great competition. Some of the best dogs in the country, all dialed in, top of their game...Can't wait.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

melissa mims said:


> Reality is...messy


isn't THAT the truth! 

jeff, best of luck, knocking on wood (ie, my head), hopefully you won't have an ear full of dog-dick


----------

